# EV world records...?



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

The Buckeye Bullet set a 315 mph record.

The electric under 500 kg (1100 lbs) streamliner record is open right now.

An electrathon (main restriction is only 67 lbs of lead acid batteries are allowed) ran 110 mph on the Salt Flats.


CroDriver said:


> I was wondering which electric car records already exist...
> 
> The fastest EV is the Bullet with an speed of 257 mph.
> 
> ...


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Pro-EV set lap times faster then some gas cars in the SCCA and faster then any electric car in a real road race event . The Ellica is fast for a streat legal car at around 230MPH .


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I tried to volunteer to work on the Buckeye Bullet team, but never got a reply back. Guess you have to be an OSU student


----------

